# relax and don‘t worry



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Caissie DAnny" <caissied@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 13 Feb 2000 10:54:34 AST*
HI everyone
Don‘t worry about having top grades as long as you get average grades they 
will be no prob getting in the forces i had average grades and they let me 
join and have been at it for 9 years and besides they give you a apittude 
test so see what your best at.
>From: Christine Fontaine 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: another question
>Date: Sat, 12 Feb 2000 20:58:15 -0500
>
>Hi Sean,
>
>I have my interview this coming Thursday, so I‘m sort of in the same
>position as you.
>
>I was told by the Recruiting Centre in Ottawa that it really depends on
>what you‘re applying for, and how many other people are applying for
>however many positions are available.  In that sense, it‘s just like any
>other job application - it‘s competitive, and those who come out on top are
>the ones that are employed.
>
>Of course, marks are just one of the factors they take into
>consideration.  Although, again I was told in Ottawa, not to bother to
>apply unless my marks were consistently ‘A‘s which they are - but then
>I‘m applying for support positions - Nursing and Logistics, and not any of
>the Combat Arms positions, where I daresay there is less emphasis on marks,
>and more on physical condition, etc.
>
>But it really depends on what else you have going for you.  I know people
>who got in with lousy university marks, but they had other strengths that
>compensated for their low grades.
>
>At 03:59 PM 2/12/00 -0800, you wrote:
>>hey everyone...
>>i was just wondering how much emphasis the recruiters put on my high
>>school/college grades. my high school grades were ok, b‘s and c‘s, but my
>>college grades were brutal as i was put into 2nd year courses right at the
>>start. will that significantly hurt my chances of being accepted? or will
>>it not really matter that much. thanks!
>>sean
>>
>>______________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>
>-----------------------------------------------------
>Help Support the Siamese Cat Rescue Center at:
>http://www.iGive.com/html/ssi.cfm?cid=2796mid
>It doesn‘t cost you anything!
>-----------------------------------------------------
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

